# To trump a diagnosis of



## danielpsico

Hi there! i've found this sentence in a book I am reading

"the anorexia nervosa is considered the most basic of the eating disorders in that a diagnosis of AN trumps a dignosis of BN"

I consider this sentence rather awful...Anyway, this is my try:

" l'anoressia nervosa è considerata la più semplice fra i disordini alimentari e una diagnosi di AN preannuncia/anticipa una diagnosi di BN"

Non capisco l'uso di "in that"...


----------



## Blackman

_Trumps_ in questo contesto potrebbe significare _sopraffare_ o _prevalere_.


----------



## koodip

Trump vuol dire essere molto piu' importante: cioe' un diagnosi di cancro del fegato "trumps" quello dell'artrite (esempio -paziente che si presente e riceve 2 diagnosi contemporaneamente e il medico deve decidere qual'e' quello prioritario per esempio.


----------



## elena73

.....ha la priorità su (?)


----------



## entrapta

In that: in quanto, poiché...


----------



## Blackman

Ma la costruzione della frase? _in that a_?

Non riesco a capirla.


----------



## Blackman

entrapta said:


> In that: in quanto, poiché...


 
_l'anoressia nervosa è considerata la più semplice fra i disordini alimentari *in quanto* una diagnosi di AN *prevale* su una diagnosi di BN"?_

Mi sembra contraddittoria....


----------



## entrapta

koodip said:


> Trump vuol dire essere molto piu' importante: cioe' un diagnosi di cancro del fegato "trumps" quello dell'artrite (esempio -paziente che si presente e riceve 2 diagnosi contemporaneamente e il medico deve decidere qual'e' quello prioritario per esempio.


Però koodip non capisco: se AN trupms BN perché AN (non alleanza nazionale ) è condsiderata la più semplice tre le forme di anoressia....
Infatti BLack,  ma in that significa in that.


----------



## danielpsico

"la AN è considerata il più semplice dei disordini alimentari perché una diagnosi di AN ha la priorità su una diagnosi di BN."


Grazie ragazzi, però questa frase secondo me ha poco senso. Magari è colpa di colui che l'ha scritta che non è capace a scrivere in modo chiaro.


----------



## danielpsico

Aveta ragione; sta frase fa un po' schifo, ma l'ho trovata su un libro universitario che sto leggendo...pare incredibile...
La frase originale è la seguente:

We begin with AN because it is considered the most basic of the eating dosorders in that a dignosis of AN "trumps" a dignosis of BN.

Per me ha poco senso...


----------



## entrapta

Cos'è BN? Bulimia? Io più che semplice o elementare direi fondamentale, essenziale, primaria (è il primo significato)Così ha senso.


----------



## Blackman

Forse la chiave è in _basic_. Non semplice ma _il fondamento_, _la prima_, _la più importante._


----------



## Blackman

entrapta said:


> Cos'è BN? Bulimia? Io più che semplice o elementare direi fondamentale, essenziale, primaria (è il primo significato)Così ha senso.


 
_Take one to know one_, come dicono gli americani.....

o _great minds think alike_.


----------



## elena73

Se è bulimia la BN allora capisco il perché. Ho avuto un'amica che era anoressica, e di anoressia alla fine puoi proprio morire, perché indebolisci gli organi...
E la cosa strana è che sono due disordini che si possono alternare, nella stessa persona.


----------



## entrapta

Ho guardato "it takes one to know one" di solito si dice quando uno è cretino e l'altro pure  ihih grazie del complimento


----------



## entrapta

elena73 said:


> Se è bulimia la BN allora capisco il perché. Ho avuto un'amica che era anoressica, e di anoressia alla fine puoi proprio morire, perché indebolisci gli organi...
> E la cosa strana è che sono due disordini che si possono alternare, nella stessa persona.


Infatti dice che la AN è più seria... poi ecco non sto a disquisire circa la validità della teoria.


----------



## Blackman

entrapta said:


> Ho guardato "it takes one to know one" di solito si dice quando uno è cretino e l'altro pure ihih grazie del compliemento


 
E' vero, ma lo possiamo usare in positivo.....


----------



## danielpsico

AN anoressia nervosa
BM bulimia nervosa

Grazie; ottimi commenti...torna il problema riguardo alla resa di "in that"...io ho provato così:

Iniziamo con  l’ AN perché è considerato il disordine alimentare principale "in quanto" una diagnosi di AN ha la priorità su una diagnosi di BN

Ha poco senso comunque, ma pare già migliore come frase.


----------



## elena73

entrapta said:


> Infatti dice che la AN è più seria... poi ecco non sto a disquisire circa la validità della teoria.



Sìsì, io intendevo: 'makes sense'


----------



## Blackman

Allora per _in that (sense, way, _sottinteso ) che ne dici di _e perciò_?


----------



## elena73

in that = mettendo nel senso che??


----------



## entrapta

Non capisco i problemi... dal momento che?


----------



## danielpsico

"e perciò" suona piuttosto bene...Comunque ritengo che questa sia una frase riuscita male, quindi tradurre bene una frase scritta male non può che portare ad una brutta frase in una nuova lingua.


----------



## entrapta

Ma in that non vuol dire perciò... perché stravolgere la frase?


----------



## TimLA

Howdy,

anorexia nervosa is considered the most basic of the eating disorders
in that (because)
a diagnosis of AN (anorexia nervosa) trumps a diagnosis of BN (bulimia nervosa).

It sounds OK to me, it's just written in a very colloquial way.

l'anoressia nervosa è considerata la più fondamentale fra i disordini alimentari perchè una diagnosi di AN è più importante/ha più importanza/ha priorità su/che una diagnosi di BN.
???????


----------



## Blackman

Come si fa ad arrivare da _in that_ a _because_ mi sfugge proprio Tim.....


----------



## entrapta

Be' da in quanto a perchè non è che ci passi molto.


----------



## TimLA

Blackman said:


> Come si fa ad arrivare da _in that_ a _because_ mi sfugge proprio Tim.....


 
Proviamo con una costruzione di simile.

AN is considered the most fundamental of eating disorders
in that
because
in the sense that
a diagnosis of AN is far more important than a diagnosis of BN.

Alzheimer's is considered the basic form of dementia
in that
because
in the sense that
a diagnosis of Alzheimer's is far more important than dementia of stroke.


Cosa pensate di:
...fra i disordini alimentari nel senso che una diagnosi di AN ha più importanza...
????


----------



## elena73

TimLa, mi trovi d'accordissimo (sin dal mio post nr. 21  )


----------



## entrapta

Sì approvo "nel senso che".


----------



## TimLA

elena73 said:


> TimLa, mi trovi d'accordissimo (sin dal mio post nr. 21  )


 
Brava!
Mi dispiace tanto, non l'ho visto...


----------



## Blackman

Oh, I see it now...

_In the sense that_ makes sense...

Actually, in one of my previous posts I assumed it was _in that_ ( sense )...


----------



## elena73

TimLA said:


> Brava!
> Mi dispiace tanto, non l'ho visto...



Sì, l'avevo capito che non mi avevi considerata. 

P.S. Mi è piaciuta Los Angeles, ci sono stata quest'anno a Febbraio (Feb because of Mardi Gras in New Orleans..). Quante ore di fuso orario (buona giornata a te, a proposito), non mi è mica riuscito abituarmi (in 3 sett.)..


----------

